# NRS wholesale account holders. Is it just me?



## Jonzilla (Apr 23, 2016)

So I'm trying to sell some oar shafts in the classifieds and I thought my price was a hell of a deal at $65 off for new sticks which is below the wholesale price according to some. At first I was surprised at how many people contacted me and told me that they would be interested if I would only beat their discount price by even more. But now it has started to really bother me. 

It seems like NRS hands these accounts out like candy, especially to forest service employees who have nothing to do with rafting. But then on top of it all they hold their discount over my head for an EVEN lower price. One recent Buzzard even told me that if I was "kinder" they would have shared the account with me. 

I would have thought that sharing and using the account against private sellers would be against the account terms. Is it just me or is that bad form?


----------



## Jonzilla (Apr 23, 2016)

After re-reading my post I just realized that I probably just stepped on a lot of PeePee's here on the MountainBuzz.

I'm not trying to stir the pot. I should have mentioned that some of the aforementioned parties acted like I was overcharging since I wasn't further below their wholesale price and they were pretty rude about it. It is just getting to me and probably should have been more diplmatic about it. Sorry.

I guess my point was that if I had a wholesale account I would whistle my way to the river with it, keep it to myself and not make other people feel bad about it.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say that NRS is very generous to the people who work in the industry If that is not you then please do not ruin things for others. Thx!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Its definitely a low blow to come on and flout your prodeal . I agree that I'd just use it and not try to deal with it.

That said, I do like to haggle and I'm all about trying to get a better deal so I'll often offer substantially less to see if they'll bite. I'm prepared for them to tell me to pound sand but its always worth making the offer.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

While I can not speak for all who receive pro-deals. It is a good thing for all involved, those who work in industry don't make much money and the deals make it affordable to purchase gear for work and personal gear. It looks good for NRS to have customers seeing their river guides wearing or using NRS gear. I for one do not share my pro-deal in fear of ruining it for myself and others. As far as the park service employees receiving the deal, I think that is pretty awesome too. Those folks are not paid much either and work to protect the areas we enjoy so much. The problem isn't that too many people receive pro-deals but that too many people overcharge for their used equipment.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

mkashzg said:


> I would say that NRS is very generous to the people who work in the industry If that is not you then please do not ruin things for others. Thx!


Sounds to me like some individuals with pro deals ARE trying to ruin it for others. I don't resent anyone in the industry getting a pro deal BUT when the rest of us are paying retail for them to shake their pro deal in the face of someone selling good used gear smells bad to me. Besides, if the pro deal is so good why are they looking to buy used in the first place?


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't mean to imply that you were over charging for once used nice oars. That was a general statement. It may not be a great deal for someone who qualifies for a pro-deal but it is a good price for many others. I just see alot of people selling their old shit for too much.


----------



## TLaf (Sep 22, 2016)

I have an NRS outfitter account so I very rarely buy used gear but I have bought some used things that were great deals all around. Never mention my account. It is a good deal for me or it isn't. Anyone that throws that out is a jerk in my opinion. Did I just do that lol. 

If your having problems message me privately what u have and I can tell u the wholesale price. I don't think it is top secret info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Discounts on River Gear*



Jonzilla said:


> So I'm trying to sell some oar shafts in the classifieds and I thought my price was a hell of a deal at $65 off for new sticks which is below the wholesale price according to some. At first I was surprised at how many people contacted me and told me that they would be interested if I would only beat their discount price by even more. But now it has started to really bother me.
> 
> It seems like NRS hands these accounts out like candy, especially to forest service employees who have nothing to do with rafting. But then on top of it all they hold their discount over my head for an EVEN lower price. One recent Buzzard even told me that if I was "kinder" they would have shared the account with me.
> 
> I would have thought that sharing and using the account against private sellers would be against the account terms. Is it just me or is that bad form?


Perhaps One Can View this from Another Angle:
If your river gear retailer is discriminating by offering discounts to some and not you, perhaps you should rethink your river gear retailer.....unless or course you like getting porked.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Nrs pro deal isn't that great... it's nice but other industries are much better, but then again NRS margins simply suck too. I'm glad I don't work in this industry. 

With that said, my guess is your price is too high. If you get called out once, it might be them, twice it might be you, three times it probably is you, four? Remove the add, wait a few weeks and try at 25% lower. I'm not buying used oars for 75% of retail regardless of if I can get a pro deal or not... and nrs prodeal isn't much better Than 25% off, especially on things they don't manufacture. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree with the sentiment that people with prodeals probably ought to keep it to themselves, and are probably supposed to based on the manufacturer's rules.

On the other hand, I feel like there's a lot of used gear that gets posted here WAY too high. My rule of thumb, even before boating, and especially now with the internet, is if it's used, 50% off retail is usually pretty close. If it's brand new, either return it for your full value, or sell it as if it were used. I know, I know, some things keep their value better than that, but not much, especially soft goods, like 10 year old cargo nets for 70% of the original brand new retail price.

Would it bug me to get a call saying, "Um, I could get this cheaper elsewhere?" Yeah. A lot. But it also bugs me to see ads all the time trying to sell used gear for damn near or more than what it costs brand new. Think of a brand new car leaving the lot. That's what I think of used straps, oars, etc etc.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am hardly a genius, but whatever you are selling is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Complaints that something should be worth more or less is just childish. If someone has to sell something quickly then they might sell it for less than the 'true' value, if they had time to wait. Anything is worth what someone will pay at any given time. I wish all my stuff sold for more and I bought for less but that doesn't make it so. 

Boating gear has a small audience so it tends to hold its value better than mass produced items. You can't just look on craigslist, or the buzz, and find what your looking, used, at any price. That is why it commands a higher price. This isn't rocket science, but it seems like some need reminding from the posts I am reading. Don't get emotional, it is just business.

And for the a-hole who was spamming read n' run ads on craigslist for buying the boats and selling them for a few hundred more after bringing them up from Florida...You are a pathetic coward.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

So If you shop around you can almost always find 20% off. So when you sell used gear for 20% off its kind of lame, period. Lots of pro deals are just that about 20% off. Some are better but in general when your getting the "hookup" it's usually no better then shopping nrs in oct. when everything is 20% off. Just saying.
Used gear can hold its value but lots of buzzards on hear think boating is nothing but buying the coolest new thing for a lot. Lots of buzzards have figured it out and make a lot of their own stuff. I've been in the industry for over 20 years and have never been able to afford a boat even with my pro deal, but boy I'm in a sweet new boat I could afford because Frankie hooked it up, shipping from Florida and all, sometimes a really good deal does happen, if your fast enough I guess. Hell I outfitted my girlfriend with all brand new gear this winter shopping around getting way better deals then a lot of used stuff on here. Just go to immersion research website, scored my girl a splash jacket from 2014 for $30, there's a used one on here for $85, there last years arch rival dry top is 30% the new version price. But it's kinda funny when you see a used set of oars for 20% off on here. The boating world should have plenty of room for hooking a fellow enthusiast up, river karma and all.


----------



## rubtheduck (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank god for NRS! My father relied on NRS and almost 30 years later I am using a lot of that same gear.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

If I was the brand in question and one of my full-price paying customers was being leveraged by a person with a pro-deal than I would be concerned. For the most part, pro-deals are given to industry professionals because it ultimately drives traffic to the company/brand. If the outcome is an unhappy regular customer then the process is failing. Most pro-forms I have received, in other industries, come with an explicit agreement not to disclose reduced prices to the public nor share the deal with friends or family. The tacit understanding, ie the spirit of the relationship, is the discount is a unique privilege that should not be abused.

Sorry to the OP for the experience. What you describe is traditionally taboo if not outright forbidden. If you truly feel wronged you could always reach out to the company to chat with them about the issue. I have known plenty of individuals and companies lose manufacturer discounts because of such behavior. Pro-deals are hard to get and easy to lose.


----------



## Jonzilla (Apr 23, 2016)

restrac2000 said:


> If I was the brand in question and one of my full-price paying customers was being leveraged by a person with a pro-deal than I would be concerned. For the most part, pro-deals are given to industry professionals because it ultimately drives traffic to the company/brand. If the outcome is an unhappy regular customer then the process is failing. Most pro-forms I have received, in other industries, come with an explicit agreement not to disclose reduced prices to the public nor share the deal with friends or family. The tacit understanding, ie the spirit of the relationship, is the discount is a unique privilege that should not be abused.
> 
> Sorry to the OP for the experience. What you describe is traditionally taboo if not outright forbidden. If you truly feel wronged you could always reach out to the company to chat with them about the issue. I have known plenty of individuals and companies lose manufacturer discounts because of such behavior. Pro-deals are hard to get and easy to lose.


Restrac2000 hit the nail on the head. My objective in this thread was to discuss the misuse/abuse of NRS wholesale accounts, not the price of my item. If I see a price that is too high I don't buy it or I try some haggling like EM. Thats a natural part of the process and I get it. I've sold and purchased a lot of gear over the years but this is the first time I've ever had people flaunt their Wholesale account in my face and treat me like I'm overcharging them because "normal" for them is already 20%off. It's just a shitty thing to do.

Now that THAT has been accomplished... I realize the price is a related topic and since this is a discussion forum topics tend to wander soooo...

Since we have already wandered and it looks like some of you have misplaced your calculators, I'll have a little fun with ya. 

I'm comparing mine to brand new prices because mine are in Brand New condition. In truth I've seen shafts in shops with more scratches and flaws than these. 

TLaf I appreciate the offer but in this process, NRS account holders informed me of the wholesale price to tell me how bad my price was, which as wshutt pointed out made me feel like crap since I paid retail price. BUT it did reinforce my realization that this is a good deal because I was still below wholesale and even more if the buyer can pick them up. (no shipping)

Elkhaven, so are you saying that if you wouldn't take 25% off then it's reasonable for folks to abuse their NRS accounts? Otherwise how about 31.8% off? For new shafts? Keep reading...

Critter70, I think you and Elkhaven and many of the NRS account holders may be the ones that misplaced your calculators. 1. your not going to find a sale on 9' SGXs ever so your SALE argument in null. 2. My price is 31.8% off which if you find your calculators is 11.8% better then any sale that your never going to find which makes them a full 31.8% better than the best deal your going to get. AND... If you can pick them up you'll save an additional $70 or so on shipping. 

Now, my percentage is including the protective film that I added to these shafts which some might argue I can't include so if I dismiss the cost of the film it makes something like 28.7% off. (It's hard to say exactly because I misplaced my calculator:wink 

Fun right? Anyway I did need to correct some math but the bottom line is that I know this is a great deal and I know they are going to sell. Part of the problem is shipping. Even my deal may not be quite worth it if I have to ship them but as I just noted in the new add, I'm heading to UT and Denver where most of the interest came from so I'm betting they'll get grabbed during my trip. 

The SGXs are best shafts I've ever used and I wish I didn't' need to sell them but I'll get some more. As I stated in reply #2 I'm not trying to step on any peepee's. I know NRS has done some great stuff for a lot of people but please if you have a wholesale account, enjoy it and keep it to yourself. But if you still think I'm "lame" as Critter says just add me to the "worst deals out there".


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Jonzilla said:


> Now, my percentage is including the protective film that I added to these shafts which some might argue I can't include so if I dismiss the cost of the film it makes something like 28.7% off.


FYI - Just so you know, by altering the oars from their factory state you would have voided any warranty on the oars. If I was buying them I would want to be aware of that.


----------



## Jonzilla (Apr 23, 2016)

Riverwild said:


> FYI - Just so you know, by altering the oars from their factory state you would have voided any warranty on the oars. If I was buying them I would want to be aware of that.


So a friend told me about your comment so I had to drive back into town to reply to it. Honestly, I realize that there is no shortage of people spewing incorrect info on public forums but wouldn't you want to make double sure that your info is correct before adding to a thread where someone is trying to sell gear? I personally would feel bad if my incorrect info gave people the wrong impression that possibly hurt the sale. 

The shafts are 100% factory state and not altered in any way shape or form. They were custom ordered to length and made BY CATARACT! The dealer from whom I ordered them gave me the idea of the film and said they do it on all of their rental shafts. He showed me 5yo shaft that looked almost new after removing the film. Not only is it amazingly tough and abrasion resistant but it adds UV protection which is the 2nd biggest killer of shaft life (I'm sure there is a pun in there). Today I called and asked Cataract why you would say that and they replied that they had no idea, that it doesn't change their "state" nor does it effect the warranty and in fact they said that it was a "Great Idea".

If anyone has that same concern please call Cataract and you'll get the same answer like RiverWild should have done. jeez :sad:


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So have you sold them yet? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Why are you so butt hurt about this? If it's a good deal will get bought, if they don't get bought it's not a good deal...

Adam Smith hearts you!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw this on my phone, and realized I needed a keyboard to type a reply, I think that this could almost be broken into two distinct threads

1) Why doesn't someone buy my oars?
2) WTF with the prodeal.

1) You can sell the oars for how ever much you want, and eventually they should sell. If I somehow shattered 3 out of 4 of my oars on the hudson, and you had them in NY, I would probably pay 110%. BUT, having all my oars intact, it has to be an awfully good deal for me to add to the stuff in my garage. If you need to sell fast, 40-60% of retail is the way to go, because especially for whitewater stuff, that is probably close to if not below cost, because the margins suck. If you can afford to wait, take only 20-25 off, but, don't plan on going to town this weekend with the cash in your pocket.

2) You have every right to be upset about anyone saying anything about a prodeal. It is like fight club, the first rule of prodeals is there is no prodeals. I worked as a commercial guide and in outdoor retail for a good long time, a good long while ago. In retail, Pro Deals were mythical beasts, quietly whispered about in the back, when no-one was around. Guiding, you had to work 40+ days in a season, and could only prodeal stuff that you could use at work. So a paddle guide could not pro deal oars. 

When asked by friends about it, we would look dumb, and say things like the best we can do is 10-15% off for you. And that was it. Then, one day a putz pro-dealed 12 perception dancers. (anyone picking up on how long ago I was in the industry?) and like a flash, prodealing boats was gone. 12 boats? Really? and Dancers? The piroutte was the trick boat to have. Sheesh. 
Abusing employee discounts was grounds for immediate termination, and jeopardized the whole system. The manufacturers are wise to use the system, because is getting gear out in front of people who will buy at a higher premium, but, also will slam the door on folks abusing it. 

That sort of thing should not be tolerated. Dude deserves a wedgie for the mere mention of the word prodeal.


----------



## Jonzilla (Apr 23, 2016)

PDX Duck said:


> Why are you so butt hurt about this? If it's a good deal will get bought, if they don't get bought it's not a good deal...
> 
> Adam Smith hearts you!
> 
> ...


Ah, "Butthurt". A blanket insult used by the juvenile as an attempt to sway an argument in your favor before an actual discussion has occurred. I'm going to assume that you've read my POST #1 which means you already know the answer to your first question, which means your just complaining, which begs the question; "What are YOU so butthurt about?" It does sound funny. 

I mentioned in #1 that it pissed me off when people used it against me. It's bad form, that's all. That was then and now I'm mostly over it but people keep asking questions and adding incorrect numbers / info so I keep responding, giving the allusion that I'm still on a butthurt rant. I understand why people think that, but if you want to see the topic disappear then stop responding to it. I know at least one of the reply'rs was one of the NRS account holders that was abusing their account so It seems counter productive that they are keeping this thread alive, but truth be known I'm having fun with it so I'm happy to keep discussing it as long as you all keep asking me questions. 

I mentioned in my last post that I realize NRS does a lot of good with these accounts, but I also know they hand them out like candy and they are being heavily abused. I talked to another gal this weekend that told me "she has a friend that hooks her up with NRS wholesale". I asked her what she does and she said she is an accountant for a real-estate company. This is the kind of crap that is going to eventually force NRS to crack down on their wholesale accounts and ruin it for everyone. Although some of you will just blame me for talking about it so my advice is to just let this thread fade away. 

As to your second question, and for Elkhaven who just wants to make the same point agian about the price being too high... JerseyJeff nailed it that the price is a different subject. Which I might add that I also mentioned in #16. Your right, if the price is too high they won't sell and I'll have to lower the price or take offers. If they are a good deal they will sell. Do you really think you need to teach me that concept? I did sell some this weekend but none of that was the point of my thread. 

Just let it go...


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

So if I would have said, "why does this bother you so much," what would your reply have been?

Poor choice of words, one could argue that maybe, but a juvenile insult, not even close.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

You keep using words like pro deal and wholesale interchangeably. Not the same thing. Tried to explain a bit, and no I don't have an nrs prodeal. DRE had a great sale last week, on oars even. How bout this for thought, maybe nrs is big enough when they pro deal gear ( not wholesale) then they are selling lots of stuff to people at the discounted price they sell to the public when stuff is on sale, still generating income, creating a hook up and advertising all in one deal. Maybe this is how they get people to use there product instead of the competeition. You make it sound as if there is zero business logic behind the prodeal only a hook up for the buyer, and screwing those without the deal.
Ever been to a bar and gotten a free drink, did you stay longer, order more, maybe come back the next time?


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

*I'm Calling BS*

I don't buy it.

If I have a prodeal (maybe I do and maybe I don't) your oars (or any other product I do or don't have a prodeal on) are not in competition unless the price is radically different. If I can get a piece of used gear for 50-60% retail, great. But if your oars are 30% off, and my prodeal is 30% off, I'm not going to use my prodeal to leverage an extra 5-10% off your oars. The difference isn't enough to make me (or most folks, I would think) go for used gear over new gear.

Obviously the numbers are variable, but the point is that someone trying to get you to adjust your price to "compete" with a prodeal is probably bluffing.

Or it never happened, and you just created this thread to sell your oars.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So yeah, your confused homey. Wholesale and pro deal are very different things. Anyone that retails gear, or rents it out, can get a wholesale account - those they do give out to just about anyone. I've worked in several ski shops that had NRS accounts because we rented canoes and kayaks in the summer. We'd order PFD's and such on the account and any employee could order gear through it if they wanted. That's not a pro deal - some nit wit ski-tec might call it that, but it isn't. Pro deals are usually some percentage under wholesale pricing. I have no idea what NRS does in this regard nor do I care. I do not have either type of arrangement with any boating industry company anymore, but I have several good friends that are fishing outfitters that do have wholesale accounts with several different companies. I can order things through them and that is not violating any agreement or doing anything dishonestly. I typically do no buy through them as it's not that great of a deal (usually like 15-20% off) and I can usually find similar sale type deals locally or I find it online cheap. I can usually get gear, with no connections, more easily and more cheaply than going through a wholesale account and I don't have to bug my buddies. 

But, in the end, what I see here is that the OP is complaining about people telling him his used oars are over priced. I can see some lame ass bringing up his pro deal, or wholesale account, or whatever - probably because it annoyed him that someone was selling used shit for nearly new prices. This is something that bugs me regularly too. Pricing used gear within 20-30% of retail is lame in my opinion and I'd bet such items will not draw a lot of interest. My point proven that it took at least a month to sell them. If that's what you want to do with your time, so be it but don't be surprised if someone tells you your price is too high.


----------



## Duckota (Sep 21, 2015)

What kind of protective coating? Sounds nice


----------



## 346XP (Jul 23, 2017)

mkashzg said:


> I would say that NRS is very generous to the people who work in the industry If that is not you then please do not ruin things for others. Thx!


Shame, Shame OP....You should nort be selling items and should try and take care of your companies on a retail level. Thats the gold standard and you know better.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Discount to some = Discrimination to others*

A discount to some is discrimination to others. Keep in mind that full price customers subsidize those that don't....givin ya that warm comfy feeling of being.......


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

garystrome said:


> A discount to some is discrimination to others. Keep in mind that full price customers subsidize those that don't....givin ya that warm comfy feeling of being.......


Well then, I am more than happy to discriminate! Sorry


----------

